# A few pictures...



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Pristella maxillaris 


















Ember tetra









Amano shrimp









Cherry shrimp


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Amazing shots, the Amano shrimp closeup has to be the best; clarity, contrast, composure rayer:rayer:


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

How long did you have to sit there with your macro to get these amazing shots!
Wow! A+++


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

orlando said:


> How long did you have to sit there with your macro to get these amazing shots!
> Wow! A+++


..lets just say I'm glad I have a D70s vs a larger Nikon. Even though the camera was resting on a tripod
for some of these shots, a lot of times these were just hand held macros.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Great shots Ghazanfar!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice marco shots


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

The amano shrimp picture looks great. It looks like a good and scary B movie monster. Also I love the eyes on the cherry shrimp. Great work!


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Wow, good to know those were taken with a D70s....I am thinking of getting this camera in the near future.  Those are so good!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Very impressive series, mate! I like that 5-th shot the best&#8230;


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice pic of the cherry, i need to get a better camera


----------



## Pitt420dude (Mar 21, 2008)

Great pics GG!

One thought: You don't eat your fish do you? I ask because that first pic of the Maxillaris looks like you sprinkled salt and pepper all over it, lol.


----------



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What lens are you using? What lighting/flash?


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Really beautiful shots. Thanks for sharing


----------

